# Move to ME



## sham_ip (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi guys,

I'm currently working as Network Engineer for a big ISP in Canada and I have 4 years of experience, and MSc. in Electrical Engineering. I'm thinking to move to Dubai or Saudi Arabia as i know there is good tax-free salary there. 
How should I start? Do you think it's a good step to do, or it's better to get more experience here in Canada first?

Thanks
lane:


----------

